# Systematic Theology Recommendations?



## Jeffriesw (Jul 26, 2011)

Can I get a few recommendations for a fairly easy to read (My education is somewhat limited(10th grade)) for my son and I. I have one by Wayne Grudem, but was looking for one from a more reformed/confessional perspective.

Thank You


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Bill,Great question I am finding out about these Systematics too and having a marvelous time going through them.

Let me just strongly recommend Robert Reymond's "A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith" i am going through it now and love it,completely reformed and trustworthy and if you are interested CBD has it for 19 dollars on sale from a list price of $44.99,it's the best 19 bucks I've ever spent on something other than a Bible

Also if you do a word search here you will find a few helpful threads on very similar topics
Amazon.com: A New Systematic Theology Of The Christian Faith 2nd Edition - Revised And Updated (9780849913174): Robert L. Reymond: Books


----------



## Reformation Monk (Jul 26, 2011)

As far as "easy to read" your not going to find that is a full blown systematic. 

As far as smaller concise systematics I believe both Sproul and Packer have good concise systematics. In fact I think Packer's is called Concise Theology. 

I would recommend getting Louis Berkhof's systematic though eventually.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 26, 2011)

Bill, by far the best 'easy to read' work of theology os D M Lloyd-Jone's "Great Doctrines of the Bible". It is a great work covering all the areas of doctrine in a user friendly and very pastoral way. Highly Recommended!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 26, 2011)

Below are a few other threads that have dealt with this subject:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/systematic-theology-volumes-recommend-those-avoid-67633/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/essential-systematic-theology-works-62329/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/systematic-theology-do-you-use-17945/


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 26, 2011)

Some might object to me calling a confession "systematic theology," but reading through the Westminster Confession of Faith and its supporting scripture can be an excellent way to get an overview of the different topics typically covered in systematics. I wouldn't necessarily recommend a commentary on the confession, just its text and a careful reading of the scriptures that support it. I did this with my older kids when they were in high school. I hope I'm not making undo assumptions about what you have and haven't read.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 26, 2011)

Grudem would be my number one choice. But, since you already have it, I second Lloyd-Jones

*Great Doctrines of the Bible* (Three Volumes in One): God the Father, God the Son; God the Holy Spirit; The Church and the Last Things [Hardcover] Martyn Lloyd-Jones (Author).

Reymond is great, albeit somewhat controversial on some of his expressions regarding his trinitarian understandings.

For warmth of delivery (in somewhat old fashioned language), you can hardly do better than aBrakel, *The Christian's Reasonable Service*

Retail Price $150.00
Your Price: $80.00
(You save $70.00)
Author: Brakel, Wilhelmus A
ISBN: 978-1-877611-56-8
Publisher: Reformation Heritage Books
Pages: 2704


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Truths We Confess: A Layman's Guide to the Westminster Confession of Faith (Volume 1): Dr. R.C. Sproul - Book - Theology, Creeds and Confessions | Ligonier Ministries Store

The Westminster Confession of Faith: For Study Classes: G.I. Williamson: 9780875525938: Christianbook.com


----------



## Fly Caster (Jul 26, 2011)

Bill,

I just finished reading Archibald Alexander's A Brief Compendium of Bible Truth and found it very good. He covers 30+ heads of doctrine in brief fashion. It's thoroughly Reformed and would make a great starter for a 10th greater. Plus, it's for sale at a great price.


----------



## cih1355 (Jul 26, 2011)

I would recommend _The Foundations of the Christian Faith _by James Montgomery Boice. I read most of the book and I enjoyed it. The book covers material in the same order as Calvin's _Institutes._


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 26, 2011)

Horton's ST. I am about 340 pages into it and have found it fantastic.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 26, 2011)

For an overview of the system of doctrine contained in the Scriptures, you really can't do better than the Westminster Confession of Faith. Add in a useful exposition like Robert Shaw's _The Reformed Faith_ and you have a great place to begin. You could write down questions that you have reading them, and then work your way on to in-depth investigation of points of particular interest or things you didn't feel like you got the first time around. But the advantage is that you would have a really solid framework from which to launch your further explorations.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 26, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> Grudem would be my number one choice. But, since you already have it, I second Lloyd-Jones
> 
> *Great Doctrines of the Bible* (Three Volumes in One): God the Father, God the Son; God the Holy Spirit; The Church and the Last Things [Hardcover] Martyn Lloyd-Jones (Author).
> 
> ...


Or download the pdfs for free here:

The Christian's Reasonable Service: à Brakel's Magnum Opus

AMR


----------



## bookslover (Jul 26, 2011)

If you'd like to start with just one doctrine (as a way of sticking your toe into the theological waters), a good start would be _What is God?: An Investigation of the Perfections of God's Nature_ by Robert L. Reymond (Fearn: Mentor, 2007). It's basically a 350-page exposition and meditation on Question 4 of the Shorter Catechism - "What is God?" The chapters started out as 11 addresses Reymond gave to the faculty and students at Knox Seminary in 2003. Great stuff!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jul 26, 2011)

cih1355 said:


> I would recommend _The Foundations of the Christian Faith _by James Montgomery Boice. I read most of the book and I enjoyed it. The book covers material in the same order as Calvin's _Institutes._



You know,in addition to falling all over myself in my hearty endorsement of Reymond's System ,in my first post,I totally agree with Curt's excellent recommendation of Boice's "The Foundation of the Christian Faith", it's an easy read which isn't a bad thing,In this case it's an excellent thing because these are simply sermons laid out in a systematic style,and as fine as Boice was a theologian he was an excellent preacher also and this volume excels for this reason.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 26, 2011)

Someone recommended Packer's _Concise Theology_, and that's a good light introduction to theology (each topic is only a couple of pages in length).

Reymond's ST is good in that it follows the WCF, but it's not going to be a easy read (it's not terribly difficult, but it is long, and he does use a lot of words in the original languages).

My suggestion is to get Thomas Watson's _A Body of Divinity_ from Banner of Truth. It's actually a commentary on the Shorter Catechism. It's written in the Puritan style, but as Puritan writings go, Watson is not a difficult read.


----------



## KMK (Jul 27, 2011)

If you want something simple and concise, I would recommend Ames. Sometimes the Puritans can get a little flowery, but not Ames.

Amazon.com: The Marrow of Theology (9780801020384): William Ames, John Dykstra Eusden: Books

Or you can read it free on googlebooks.


----------



## JohnGill (Jul 27, 2011)

Couple of suggestions:

Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism by Zacharias Ursinus
Any of the Reformed Confessions
All available online for free.

The series by Thomas Watson - Body of Divinity, the Lord's Prayer, and the 10 Commandments Index of ./Thomas Watson/

The easiest one I found to understand was Abstracts of Systematic Theology by James P. Boyce: Index of ./James Petigru Boyce/

If audio lectures would be more helpful, through iTunes U, you can download three series on Systematic Theology from Reformed Theological Seminary. You could also try the courses from Covenant Seminary: Worldwide Classroom Free downloads.

I would also recommend tnars.net Specifically their material under their AA and BA degree programs. The material is free and available online. 

Calvin's Institutes on the Christian Religion. You can find it online here: Center for Reformed Theology and Apologetics and the pdf is here: Index of ./John Calvin/

And of course John Gill's Body of Divinity in 2 volumes: Index of ./John Gill/


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 27, 2011)

Jeffriesw said:


> Can I get a few recommendations for a fairly easy to read (My education is somewhat limited(10th grade)) for my son and I. I have one by Wayne Grudem, but was looking for one from a more reformed/confessional perspective.
> 
> Thank You


You could study the WCF and its theology at the same time with Sproul's commentary set. It is at a level of easy understanding for most readers.

AMR


----------

